# Advise Regarding Citizen 'super King'



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Have this watch with me for sometime now.

Searched a while for info regarding this watch. Did'nt find any.

Its a 25j Citizen '7' 'Super King' Automatic with day and date.

I have no clue regarding the value of this watch, but i bought the watch because of the movement. Its kind of different one, will try to open the back and take pics of the movement.

Great watch, pretty heavy though.

Anyone got one like this?

How much is it worth?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks unusual. The date is below the 12, but what is that at the 3 positions ?

I can't quite make it out from your pic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

catflem said:


> That looks unusual. The date is below the 12, but what is that at the 3 positions ?
> 
> I can't quite make it out from your pic.


It`s the date, the `5` next to Fri indicates the fifth day of the week, a system I`ve personally only seen on some Japanese watches, can`t see the point really :blink:

Nice watch, not sure but I`d suspect it might be circa 1960`s as to value,well whatever someone is willing to pay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > The date is below the 12, but what is that at the 3 position ?
> ...


 

I'm with you on that point Mach


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats friday '3rd'

not a proper angle to read the number '3'. have a look at the pic below

_as to value,well whatever someone is willing to pay._

Thats confusing Mac :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its interesting, nice case back, i'd give you Â£5 but somebody who likes it may give you Â£20!

I like the day below twelve


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s the date, the `5` next to Fri indicates the fifth day of the week


days of the week translated literally from japanese to english come out as oneday, twoday, threeday...

so i suppose if you dont read english then having the arabic number is close enough.

i never met anyone in japan who couldn't read arabic numerals, even though they have kanji numbers as you would expect.

am working from very suss memory though, so of course i could be very wrong :lol:


----------

